# Whey (uses and info)



## pearl81 (Jun 16, 2008)

I made mozzerella for the first time. I saved the whey because I read that it's good for baking with. I used it once, and that was fine. But about a week and a half later I went to use it again (I read it keeps six months in the fridge) and it was really rank. I threw it out.

Just now I made cottage cheese and I'm saving it again.... but does it go bad? Is that what thay smell is? Is that smell normal (god forbid)? Should it be milky? And should a little creamy stuff rise to the top??

Also, are there any other uses for whey, besided bread baking??


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll frequently make ricotta from my whey, not so much used it in baking or anything. For the ricotta I know that it has to be fresh...I'm not sure about the keeping for 6 months, is it possible that you left some solids in there to taint it?


----------



## pearl81 (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe some solids....
Was I supposed to strain the whey before storing??


----------



## pearl81 (Jun 16, 2008)

So, you can use the whey instead of mesothilic (spelling?) starter for ricotta?

It was just from clabbard milk, no started added for my cottage cheese...


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

whey is a healthy protein. Fitness people dry it and make smoothies out of the powder. That powder sells for $40.00 for 2 and a half pounds at costco. 

Cindyc.


----------



## LindyLu (Oct 17, 2005)

Whey is wonderful & after making riccota (or not), I ziplock bag it & freeze for future use. I use it as the liquid in my homemade dog food, for all baking, all pasta cooking, bread rice cooking and, last year, I raised my Giant Corning Cross chickens on defrosted whey and cornbread - YUMMO. Some use it as a beverage and I have recently learned that 50/50 whey & water, poured on berry bushes will increase yield and I have never seen my rasberries or starwberries look so great & full of fruit. I hope to find even more uses. I make lots of cheese & therefore have lots of whey!


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

I used it in cake and breadsticks - I was really pleased with the results!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

pancakes, pizza crusts, all baking, potato soup (first boil potatoes in whey), I freeze and can too, whey is very yummy. Much better than cooking anything in water. What a resource! You can also do lacto fermenting with it- check out Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

I make yo-cheese all the time. It's just draining yogurt in a little strainer thingie I bought. Like the coffee filter idea only this is made just for straining yogurt. I drink the whey by adding fruit juice to it about a 50/50 mix. Very good stuff.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wouldn't try to use it after day three. But that's me.


----------



## HollyBearFarm (May 25, 2008)

I make all my cheeses raw, so my whey never goes bad. It gets sourer and sourer, but I've never had it go rancid or anything. Ours goes to the piggies after we are done. They LOVE it and it puts weight on them very very quickly...and the quicker they grow, the lower our feed bill.


----------



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

cindy-e said:


> whey is a healthy protein. Fitness people dry it and make smoothies out of the powder. That powder sells for $40.00 for 2 and a half pounds at costco.
> 
> Cindyc.


How is whey dried? I sure like to try that.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

We make a fermented tomato salsa, using whey. It sounds nasty, but most people think it is the best salsa they have ever eaten. You can't tell it is fermented, but it has a extra tang that people like, and it is very good for you. I can post my recipe if anyone is interested.
Joanie


----------



## Tater Farm (Dec 7, 2005)

I would love the recipe, Joanie! Sounds real good!


----------



## rbart (Nov 13, 2007)

Back in the 60s & 70s we were milking 4 or 5 cows all the time. I don't remember why but we tried just about every way we could to use the 16 to 20 gallons of milk a day. We bought pigs and they did good then we tried cheese and feed the whey. Then my 80 year old uncle said "make some premost" well he told me what he could remember from when grandma made it, and I am sure glad he did. Best cheese I ever made or tasted.
It is a winter time thing, put a heavy ss pot on the wood stove [5 gal] or so and put the whey on to simmer and evaporate. I would keep adding whey as the level went down till I used about 10 gallons of whey.Keep going till it starts to get thick. Now here is the part I am not sure of it has been over 30 years. You add some suger I guess to taste I can't remember then take it off the stove and let it cool stirring once in a while. as it starts to set up it should sort of crystalize get into a pint jar or half pint . When it is all cooled use it right out of the jar or on toast it is WONDERFUL if you get it right.


----------



## Seagrape (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, all, new to this forum and hoping that someone here can answer my questions about whey. I have some whey left from yogurt and want to know if yogurt whey is the same as whey from clabbered milk and/or from making cheese. And can yogurt whey be used for making sauerkraut and other fermented foods? 

Thanks


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes you can use yogurt way for fermenting. 

I'd like that salsa recipe too!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I have heard it makes a good fertilizer. But the one and only time I tried it I did not notice anything different.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Just make your regular salsa recipe. I chop up tomatoes, onions, garlic, sweet or hot peppers (depending on what kind I am making) and spices like coriander, oregano etc. I leave mine sit in a colander to drain cause I like chunky salsa. Steralize your pint jars and lids.
For a pint jar I put in 3 Tbs. lemon juice, 2 Tbs. whey and 1/2 Tbs. sea salt. Then fill your jar with salsa, leaving about a 2 inch headspace. Wipe rims clean and put lids on. Shake really good and leave sit out at room temp. for 2 days. If you have never done this before, I know it goes against every rule of food handling you have ever seen.
After 2 days transfer your jars to cold storage such as a basement. We use an extra fridge. It will keep for six months like this.
Most people think that this is the best salsa they have ever eaten. It has an extra tang to it that is very good. You don't have to wonder if it has gone bad ever, if it has, the smell will make sure you don't eat it. 
This salsa is full of the good bacteria for your stomach and intestines, like what the commercials now advertise in processed foods.
Try a batch and enjoy.
Joanie


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh yeah I forgot, whey will safely keep for 6 months in the fridge. 
Joanie


----------

